# A Couple of Vini-color



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Recent pick up. 

Poor pictures, which is disappointing, but they are both quite pretty color wise.

The second one is very shiny and with no creepy warts. but the dorsal won't open up fully.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 4, 2016)

One more to join the group.


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2016)

# three is my favorite and I like creepy warts.


----------



## DoreenVDT (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a special fondness for vini-colored flowers. I agree with ABAX, I like the creepy warts!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2016)

abax said:


> # three is my favorite and I like creepy warts.



Me, too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2016)

I wish I had a better camera to capture the color correctly.
The third one has this strange purple/sort of blue hue to it. I've never seen that before.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 9, 2016)

Beautiful! I would be happy with any one of them (or all)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 10, 2016)

The third is particularly nice. What is the cross?


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 10, 2016)

Three for me too. But all the dorsals in the trio are particularly attractive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2016)

really like the petals on #3


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> The third is particularly nice. What is the cross?



Tristar Mabo x Hsinying Web.
Unfortunately, it's the largest plant of the three, but nice leaves. 

The first one is more a typical size with alright leaves. 

Second one, very compact plant with nice leaves. 
The flower has opened up more and looks better. I really like the color on it.
Also, very glossy in person.

Last flower, dull surface. Can't have it all, I guess.


----------

